# What to do for a hurt throat?



## Davejlaw (Jun 9, 2006)

Last night in my Hapkido class someone clapped a choke on a bit too hard for my liking. My throat feels pretty sore and it hurts to swallow and feels like a have an ear infection. There is no bruising visible on the outside but it's pretty uncomfortable to swivel my neck around. Anyone have any experience with this? Will it take a couple days to go away? I expected it to be fine when I woke up this morning. I wasn't so lucky because it feels the same as last night.


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 9, 2006)

Sorry, can't really help you in any specific way, just drink liquids and if it doesn't go away soon see a doctor.


----------



## Lisa (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave,

Since you are having trouble moving your neck and it hurts to swallow, I suggest going and having it looked at.  Just as a person who has a bad choking incident, there could be damage to any number of things in your neck that could cause problems down the road.  Best be safe.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 9, 2006)

Pretty uncomfortable to swivel?  So, you're having trouble looking over your shoulder?

You probably have some internal muscle bruising and/or residual tension.  You might try some very gentle movements (don't go into any pain zones!) to try and relieve this tension.  Maybe get or give yourself a nice gentle neck massage.

However, don't discount the advice above.  A neck injury left untreated isn't fun.


----------



## MJS (Jun 9, 2006)

Davejlaw said:
			
		

> Last night in my Hapkido class someone clapped a choke on a bit too hard for my liking. My throat feels pretty sore and it hurts to swallow and feels like a have an ear infection. There is no bruising visible on the outside but it's pretty uncomfortable to swivel my neck around. Anyone have any experience with this? Will it take a couple days to go away? I expected it to be fine when I woke up this morning. I wasn't so lucky because it feels the same as last night.


 
Go to the Dr. ASAP!  There could be some damage that is not necessarily visible from the outside.  

I would also suggest bringing this to the attention of your instructor.  Due to the fact that you were injured at his school, he/she should know about it.  The person applying these types of chokes should also be made aware of the correct application so as to avoid similar incidents.

Good luck and please let us know how things turn out. 

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 9, 2006)

I've had the exact same thing happen to me a few times.  Once I got a bad cold as well.

If you have a good chiropractor, see him/her.  Treat yourself as though you have a cold - avoid chills.  Don't train for about a week.

See some kind of doctor just for good measure as well.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 9, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I would also suggest bringing this to the attention of your instructor.  Due to the fact that you were injured at his school, he/she should know about it.  The person applying these types of chokes should also be made aware of the correct application so as to avoid similar incidents.
> 
> Good luck and please let us know how things turn out.



I agree wholeheartedly with this advice as well.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 9, 2006)

I wouldn't say it hurts to look over my shoulder but I feel a little soreness in my adams apple region when I do. I wouldn't say that i'm in pain (I went to work today and can talk and breathe fine) but I feel some discomfort.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 9, 2006)

Yeah, sounds like a little classic bruising.  You'll prolly be fine.  Still ... good to check in.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jun 9, 2006)

I trained a couple times with a friend who does BJJ.  He liked working the chokes, which was fine, but each time I trained with him, I was left with a mild sore throat that lasted for several weeks.  It went away each time, but I was surprised by how long it did last.


----------



## Davejlaw (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks all for the advice! I think it is the classic sore throat from an overexuberant partner putting a choke on. I wouldn't be mad about it normally but the guy who did it is a huge guy and a second dan. He should know his own strength by now and not be hurting the lower belts in class.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 9, 2006)

MJS said:
			
		

> I would also suggest bringing this to the attention of your instructor. Due to the fact that you were injured at his school, he/she should know about it. The person applying these types of chokes should also be made aware of the correct application so as to avoid similar incidents.
> Mike



I agree with this.  Have you talked with your instructor yet?

- Ceicei


----------



## green meanie (Jun 9, 2006)

If I may offer a suggestion... find someone to kiss it. It may not fix the problem but it will certainly give you something else to think about for a little while.


----------

